
Majestic-12 Distributed Search Engine - antouank
http://www.majestic12.co.uk/
======
h4ck3rm1k3
That is interesting, but it says :As of 5 July 2014 Project continued for
existing members only, also I cannot find any source code.

Take a look at yacy.net, it is free software and is very good.

